# Older outboards parts?



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just picked up a 1975 Evinrude 25 tiller. I thought I was getting a good deal until I got home (ain't that the way it always is?). Turns out someone cannibalised the recoil starter off of the motor at some point. Looking online, I can get a new one for about $500 (complete). Well, as you can imagine, the motor isn't really worth $800 which is what I would have in it if I went the $500 recoil starter. The motor is missing the complete housing and looking at the top, all I have is the flywheel. This in not counting the fact that I will have to clean the carbs, new water pump, plugs, etc. Other that the stated issues, the motor seems to be in pretty good shape. Do any of you have a source that might have a used recoil starter I could get for cheap? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Red,

There should be more recoil starters out there than running motors. Spend a half day going to some outboard repair facilitys and you should find one. Another possibility is to try ebay. I have found a lot of parts for old guns and motors.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I recently had this same problem with my 82 Johnson and heres what I did. I ended up buying a parts manual for $8.00 off ebay. I think the evinrude site has the same manuals on line for free but I like having it portable to compare. Next I found out which parts I needed then simply typed the parts # in on ebay. Had about 80% success and saved probably $200.00. That parts manual also works great for a guide as you start to tear the motor apart. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks fellas. I may have found one locally. If you have older motors, call Bob Hunt in James Island, SC. That gentleman has tons of old parts. His business is called:

"El Junko International" (Seriously)(I have his card in my hand) Lol
Bob Hunt
1-843-795-2890


----------

